# tablero digital para carro controlado por pic



## luis davila (Nov 9, 2005)

hola a todos los participantes del foro, soy luis de venezuela. me dirijo  ustedes con mi proyecto el cual consiste en la realizacion de un panel de instrumentos paa mi carro el cual mida velocidad en km/h revoluciones en RPM temperatura en ºc voltaje en Volt y precion de aceite en bar esto controlado con un pic o varios  pudiendo ser circuitos separado e individuales si alguno conoc alguna direccion o pag o proyecto parecido les estaria agradecido de pasarmelo.    luis


----------



## julio_ (Nov 11, 2005)

Hola Davila

Ese proyecto suena muy interesante, pues soy aficionado y como tal tan solo te puedo ayudar con la programación del PIC, creo que seria bueno llevase un PIC 16f877 ya que tengo entendido ya tiene un conversor analogo-digital y para este caso necesitarias estos conversores, por otra parte se tendria que ver que tipo de sensor se usaria.
Aunque pensandolo mejor, fisicamente, como se colocaria los sensores?, teniendo en cuenta que el carro estará en constante movimiento.


atte
Julio


----------



## Jorge Andres (Ago 12, 2008)

Estuve leyendo de el proyecto que se propone aqui y es interesante Pero habria que prguntarse si se tienen disponibles las salidas de los sensores propios del auto. O el proyecto trata de construir el tablero incluidos todos los dispositivos? Tambien habria que saber del sistema de control del auto porque como ahora son electronicos, a veces es delicado conectarles algo ya que dan dolores de cabeza. Bueno si alguien puede aportar mas datos acerca de estos controles se tendria una idea mas clara.....saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2008)

Muchos carros actuales usan interfaces OBDII o LIN, solo necesitas conectarte al bus y estas leyendo todos los sensores del carro.... pero desafortunadamente no es información simple de conseguir... solo la he visto en webs dedicadas a reparacion de automoviles.... 

Desafortunadamente ya no tengo la información.. pero en google pueden buscar esas 2 inerfaces para comenzar.... 

Saludos...


----------



## SunOX (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola Me gustaria ayudar en el proyecto…

Exite un inconveniente es la parte de la presicion o resolución que le queramos dar al equipo PIC 16F887 tiene un solo canal A/D y tiene 12 bits de conversión no se si queramos esa precisión yo recomiendo, hacer cada sensor independiente ya que si multiplexamos la señal pierde calidad, ahora existe la opción de leer por turnos por medio relevos eso también podría funcionar quiero que definamos que sensores y que señales vamos a leer …

Por favor escriban


----------



## mecanico (Nov 24, 2008)

hey a mi tambien me gustaria participar la idea seria un portatil pequeño con la interfase por puerto cerial y cacturar los datos por supuesto abria que diseñar el programa


----------



## SunOX (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola buenas tardes..

yo recomendaria que usaramos Dspic ya que el  PIC 16f877 tiene un canal A/d de 10 bit no mas y si quisieramos seria mejor conseguir por aparte el conversor tengo unos de 14 bits pero es un problema de usar, es de superficie asi que ni modos, yo sugiero que pudieramos hacer todo el proyecto independiente de los sensores de vehiculo asi lo podriamos usar en muchas partes, y en diferentes vehiculos cualquier cosa me van comentando a ver como van las cosas.

propongo que fueran 4 termocuplas de salida 4  - 20 mA
sensor de presion de 4 -20 ma maxima presion 20 bares (creo)

no se que mas se les ocurra


----------



## kosovo37 (Ene 30, 2009)

Para el velocimetro se puede usar el piñon del abs del vehiculo si lo posee, para el tacometro no es tan dificil, en varias web he visto circuitos, y para la medicion de temperatura y presion y esas cosas bueno, conversion analogo digital, yo recomendaria un pic18f, ya que vamos a monitorear el estado de varias resistencias variables, y no otro tipo de sensores.


----------



## leo_programer (Ene 30, 2009)

hola a todos

yo creo que lo mejor es que cada sensor por aparte tenga un pic para asi darle en tiempo real las variables, y que estos se comuniquen con uno principal por medio del modulo can, saldria algo costoso de realizar, pero creo que seria mas eficiente, cualquier cosa me corrigen la falla del plan...


----------



## kosovo37 (Ene 30, 2009)

Seria algo mas costoso y con mas trabajo amigo, y recomiendo el uso de un solo pic ya que con un pic 18f con una frecuencia de trabajo puesta minimo en 10Mhz funciona super bien, imaginate si usaramos un pic que soportara 20Mhz, funcionara mejor, y que tal si usaramos el PIC18F452, su frecuencia maxima de trabajo es de 40Mhz, funcionara mejor todavia, pero para que tanta velocidad para monitorear un maximo de 6 o 7 sensores los cuales estan compuestos casi todos por resistencias variables?, los unicos digitales serian tacometro y velocimetro...

Aunque si quieres controlar varios displays al mismo tiempo, y quizas es lo que quieras decir, cada sensor a cada pic con cada display propio, suena bien, y si queremos usar todo ese monton de displays con un solo pic, pues bueno, ya alli si costaria un poco mas la programacion.

Reunamos nuestras ideas y asi podremos hacer un buen diseño


----------



## solucion-electronica (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola muchachos me interesa este proyecto porq tambien quiero hacerle eso a mi carro , en este caso personalmente opino que con un pic 16f873 es mas que suficiente , este posee 5 canales analogicos , ademas  4Mhz ya es una velocidad bastante rapida :

Lo mas sencillo de trabajar inicialmente seria la temperatura del motor , en este caso podemos utilizar una termocupla acondicionando su señal para enviarla a uno de los canales analogicos 

La presion de aceite podemos tomarla directamente de la valvula ubicada en el motor del vehiculo , si no me equivoco esta valvula varia su resistencia en funcion de la presion , dato que podemos aprovechar para hacer un divisor de tension y asi enviar esta señal a otra entrada analogica del pic

Las revoluciones del motor solo se me ocurren dos maneras ; al parecer la bobina envia un pulso de corriente por cada giro del motor en este caso tendriamos que saber de donde tomar ese pulso y acondicionarlo para q varie entre ov y 5v , de esta manera podemos realizar un conteo de la frecuencia en cualquier pin del pic.
La otra manera seria poner una mancha blanca en una de las correas del motor y usar una fotorresistencia o un fotoreflector para realizar el mismo proceso anteriormente mencionado

con respecto a la velocidad ahi se si es verdad que no se , jejeje pero se puede encontrar alguna solucion practica


----------



## sebitronic (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola, me parece un proyecto interesante y me gustaria participar

Con respecto a lo de la comunicacion con los sensores el problema es que devido al sistema de encendido del auto es un ambiente muy ruidoso como para mandarle directo al pic la señales analogicas de los sensores, la solución que se me ocurre seria para los sensores analogicos amplicar la señal lo suficiente y colocarle un filtro pasabajo o algo mas digital seria usar un PIC12F675 para la conversion y mediante un convers TTL-RS485 enviarle al pic master la informacion, y convendria usar una comunicacion RS485 y armar en proyecto en forma modular cosa de poder adptarlo a cualquier auto. 




solucion-electronica dijo:


> Las revoluciones del motor solo se me ocurren dos maneras ; al parecer la bobina envia un pulso de corriente por cada giro del motor en este caso tendriamos que saber de donde tomar ese pulso y acondicionarlo para q varie entre ov y 5v , de esta manera podemos realizar un conteo de la frecuencia en cualquier pin del pic.
> La otra manera seria poner una mancha blanca en una de las correas del motor y usar una fotorresistencia o un fotoreflector para realizar el mismo proceso anteriormente mencionado
> 
> con respecto a la velocidad ahi se si es verdad que no se , jejeje pero se puede encontrar alguna solucion practica



Solucion-electronica: el problema con los pulsos de las bobinas es que son muy inestables, inexactos y ruidosos. Mi idea para la medida de las RPM es la de colocar un sensor tipo hall en eje del motor.
 Con respecto a lo de la velocidad se podria colocar otro sensor hall en alguna de la ruedas, conociendo el tiempo de cada revolucion y el radio de la misma se puede calcular:
        V=(pi*(radio)^2)/tiempo de revolucion

PD: apollo la idea del 18F pero aconsejaria usar un 18F2550 para poder darle conectividad usb al proyecto y asi poder darle la capacidad de conectarlo a una notbook y con un soft leer los sensores, armarle un bootloader y setar la configuracion


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 21, 2009)

Dependiendo del coche o auto, no hay que digitalizar ni medir nada de nada. Los coches modernos todos obtienen esta información de la ECU (o centralita de control del motor) o a través de otros sistemas electrónicos, y lo único que suelen hacer, es presentarla en el panel de la manera adecuada.

Tal información se transmite por CAN, con mensajes usualmente cifrados, y dependientes del fabricante. Los tableros de control de VW, BMW, PSA, Fiat y otros fabricantes europeos funcionan todos así. La velocidad, revoluciones, temperatura, etc, se indica mediante motores paso a paso, con micros de 16 o 32 bits (se empieza a usar mucho el ARM), entre 50 y 160 leds, y multitud de codigos y mensajes por CAN.

Y no me preguntéis cómo lo se.


----------



## elivan (Abr 12, 2010)

hola a todos yo encontre estos diseños en la red aver si sirve en algo para el proyecto http://priusdiy.fc2web.com/NENPIKEI.html es de un table de carro completo pero la paguina esta en otro idioma ver si sirve jijijj


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 13, 2010)

Nihongo ga dekimasu ka??? :


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2011)

2 cosas:

1) chico3001:sabes chino? y significa algo lo que escribiste?

2) yo encontré un diseño (adjunto) con toda la información necesaria (adjunto), de un tablero digital para un automóvil, con todas las ventajas y posibilidades peeero con el leve problema de que no se tiene el programa para el PIC18F1320...obviamente en la página donde encontré el esquema, el autor dice vender ese cógido....lo cual es más que razonable...

pero, nadie tiene armado ya este circuito con el programa?

nadie es tan amable e inteligente de crear un programa ? jajaja yo sé lo dificl que es, esto es broma 

saludos, disfrutenlo

esquema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/crear-tablero-auto-display-sc2004a-20285/


----------



## ratatax (Ago 3, 2012)

hola muchachos  soy de venezuela yo encontre un sistema para tablero pero no es controlado por pic sino que por el popular lm3914 con barra de led y se usan los sensores que trae el vehicolo normalmente. puede medir rpm,bateria,temperatura.y gasollina gracias a un amigo de la red que lo fabrico esta a mono alzada pero se entiende si alguien le interesa puedo  colocar el link aparte estoy disenando un sistema para eliminar la molestia del distribuidor pero esta aprueba luego digo que tal trabaja saludos...


----------



## juanc08 (Ago 3, 2012)

amigo ratatax, me interesa tu circuito ,llevo unos dias con este proyecto en mente con pic 16f876a, pero el  medidor de atemperatura original del auto es con termistor al calentarse disminuye resistencia y voltaje en el divisor de tencion y esa parte no la manejo si fuera al contrario se calienta el agua refrigerante subir valor de reesistencia y voltaje conectado ala entrada analogica del pic para mi seria mascomodo ya que mis conocimientos de los pic apenas comienza
GRACIAS


----------



## ratatax (Oct 29, 2012)

hola amigo juan no te he respondido por no tener mucho tiempo los ultimos meses no he usado internet y ahora que soy padre menos ja ja ja. bueno amigo dime que te interesa el tablero digital o el sistema dis sin distribuidor, los amigos del tablero digital esta muy bueno los felisito es bueno saber que hay personas con muy buens ideas. bueno en este momento no puedo darte el link ya que no estoy en mi casa al llegar si lo recuerdo preparo un archivo y lo monto a la red de foro



sobre el sistema de distribuidor lo ise y lo tengo en mi carro funciona muy bien pero se me a danodo la bobina de encendido esto rebisando si tiene que ver con la tarjeta que hice ya que es una bobina cuadruple


----------



## INTRASAT (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola y saludos soy nuevo espero poder contribuir con un granito de arena, Felicitaciones a todos con esta brillante idea tambien estoy pensando en un tablero digital para mi carro, los expropietarios de mi carro hicieron anular casi todos medidores principalmente el velocimetro, bateria, presion de aceite,....... el por que no se???. Bueno en fin estoy seguro que muchos queremos darle un toque de modernismo a nuestros carros y ademas sea adaptable a cualquier marca de automoviles y como sugerian que sea modular me parece buena idea el por que si uno o varios sistemas fallaran aun estarian funcionado otros pero eso lo veriamos en la practica.

Algunos datos:

Temperatura = Resistencia variable (supongo no hay problema para su interpretacion)

Nivel de combustible = Resistencia variable normalmente de baja resistencia

Precion de aceite = Resistencia variable o directamente switch tendria que verse dependiendo del tipo 
                           de sensor

Tacometro = En los motores de 4 tiempos son 4 pulsos por cada vuelta completa del motor y en los    motores de 6 tiempos son 6 pulsos por cada vuelta completa del motor

Velocimetro = Normalmente viene en la parte final de la caja de velocidades es muy parecido al del tacometro pues esta sincronizado con el eje creo que lo llaman cardan (esto se los actualizo ire en estos dias avisitar a un amigo que es mecanico para despejar algunas dudas)

Voltimetro = Normalmente el alternador viene con un circuito interno que detecta si hay o no carga y si hay tension pero esto varia segun la marca del fabricante, en nuestro proyecto tendria que detectar si la tension es execiva >14.4V o baja<11V  y dar una advertencia visual o auditiva del estado del sistema electrico

Adicionales:
sensores de puertas abiertas
luz interior
luz o señal de retro

luego les comento algunos detalles mas...
en los proximos dias subire alguas ideas y posibles circuitos.

si me equivoque en algun detalle me corrigen para que toda la informacion sea correcta y fiable

Escriban sus ideas y de ante mano las gracias por los aportes


----------

